# Blue Phase Insular Pit Vipers



## aardvark28 (Oct 10, 2013)

Four weeks ago I had the pleasure of having seein in the collection the birth of six young from my wild-caught Blue Phase (Komodo Island) Insular Pit Vipers (Trimeresurus insularis). The adults being stunners from the tiny wild-caught quota out of Indonesia and that have been with me for just over a year. Interestingly, of the litter of seven (one dead at birth) all are beautiful equivalents of their blue parents with the exception of one which is a quite unbelievably bright dark emerald green. A pair already placed for Hamm in March but placing the others either here in the UK or to take to Hamm as well. I'm pricing as captive bred at considerably less than paid for the wild-caught animals, at £500 each and £900 for 2. I also have really bright August 2016 hatched Black-headed Cat-eyed Snakes (Boiga nigriceps) at £150 each and August 2016 born Uracoan Rattlesnakes (Crotalus vegrandis) at £80 each.


----------

